# question about ZFS snapshots



## wonslung (Jul 10, 2009)

I was wondering if theres a way to list all zfs filesystems and snapshots.

I THOUGHT i remembered plain old 
	
	



```
zfs list
```
 doing this on the other servers but i guess i was wrong....zfs list seems to only list filesystems.

thanks.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 10, 2009)

Doesn't seams so.

the only way i know is `$ ls /some/path/.zfs/snapshots`


----------



## rolle (Jul 10, 2009)

The default behavior has changed in zfs version 13.

The snapshots are not shown by default anymore, by invoking "zfs list".

To get the old behavior back, it is necessary to set the corresponding variable in zfs.

I don't have an system with Current running so im not sure about the name of the variable.
But i thing it's self explaining when see the name.
try: "zfs get all" and set the corresponding variable to :visible


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 10, 2009)

Taking a fresh look at man zfs, I found this:
`$ zfs list -t snapshot`


----------



## avilla@ (Jul 11, 2009)

`$ zfs list -t filesystem,snapshot` to show both types


----------



## wonslung (Jul 11, 2009)

i actually prefer it being split, i just was confused because i thought i remembered it working different.  I was worried i had turned it off somehow but it makes perfect sense that it's a v13 thing considering my older systems didn't run this, thanks for the info.


----------

